# Old milk



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was cleaning the fridge the other day and came across a gallon jar of milk hidden in the back...can I use this (probably 4 month old stuff) for anything other than feeding to my septic system?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe in soap but I doubt even that


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

:rofl :rofl Did it develop a spongy type of culture in the milk? I forgot about a jar in the fridge once, it was the one in the garage. When I discovered it about 6 months later, it had grown this spongy kind of thing in it. 

Personally, I would feed it to the septic system and pray it doesn't grow into a killer blob down there!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

DH isn't sure he would even feed it to the septic!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

pour it out on your garden or plants.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

don't have a garden....well have a cactus garden...have a compost pile...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

pour it on your compost pile then actually I would probably feed it to my dogs and cats but then I am bad as they will eat most anything.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

my dogs are gassy and indoors....compost pile it is! Although the compost pile is bad...tossed some floating eggs in it one day...neighbor (who lives on the 20 acres with us)'s dog got into and had the runs for a few days!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

That culture is actually excellent for your septic. Our plumber told us it's what he uses, the clumpier the better. Same cultures as in Rid-X and cheaper!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

We had some majorly old milk back in the fridge, shoooweee! We put it down the sink, told mom it had to be good for the septic.


----------

